# 2009 SE Remote start??



## Mdanish4 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello, i own a 2009 SE and apparently the remote key has a botton for remote starts but it is not working. I dont know if it is rrally equipped with the remote start because the previous owner told me that he replaced the key (may be he bought a wrong one with the remote start button) is there a way to really find out if the car is equipped or not? Thanks


----------



## RollingRoutan (Jun 4, 2018)

If the other Buttons work it’s possibly safe to assume that the option isn’t equipped. If you have any doubts though, can always call the dealer parts/service dept and provide the VIN and they can see what factory options are equipped on there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Remote start disables with CEL, so double-check you don't have CEL or stored code. If you don't have OBD2 scanner, you can turn the key "Off-On-Off-On-Off-On" (that is... cycle back and forth 3 times landing on on, but without starting the motor) and it should display any codes on the dash display.

Remote start was optional on the SE line, so only other way would be to get a factory build sheet. Chrysler previously offered it online but I can't find the page any longer. Try inputting your VIN after the equals-sign and see if that will work:

https://www.chrysler.com/webselfservice/BuildSheetServlet?vin=


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Since this forum board truncates long URLs that get posted, you will have to click the link and it will open a new tab/page with a display that no VIN is provided. Your address bar will have the full web address minus your VIN. Add your VIN after the equals sign in the address bar and press enter. 

It worked for me. Remote Start shows on page 6 for me under the "Optional" section, even though I think VW offered it standard on the SEL that I have. Interestingly, a lot of items listed as optional were standard by VW. Although I wonder what the "5 additional gallons of gas" option refers to. Does the base model have a smaller fuel tank?


----------



## RollingRoutan (Jun 4, 2018)

Zambee500 said:


> Since this forum board truncates long URLs that get posted, you will have to click the link and it will open a new tab/page with a display that no VIN is provided. Your address bar will have the full web address minus your VIN. Add your VIN after the equals sign in the address bar and press enter.
> 
> It worked for me. Remote Start shows on page 6 for me under the "Optional" section, even though I think VW offered it standard on the SEL that I have. Interestingly, a lot of items listed as optional were standard by VW. Although I wonder what the "5 additional gallons of gas" option refers to. Does the base model have a smaller fuel tank?


I can’t find any information on the gas tank sizes either. Interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrizzlyninja (Nov 22, 2015)

Zambee500 said:


> Remote start disables with CEL


Weird, my Routan remote starts and it has a CEL, 2010


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

You brought it back from the dead. 
I will say, on my Rotten, that the doors must be locked to autostart. When did they offer push button start? It seems like these would be related.


----------

